# First handgun shopping



## Cyn (Mar 12, 2013)

Ive been researching online watching prices and trying to figure out what I want to get. The solution is to go to an indoor range and shoot everything I've had my eye on if they have them available to rent. What I have been looking at is :

H&K: (expensive but always wanted a USP) 
USPc
P30

Glock: 
G19
G26
G27

Walther:
PPQm2
99AS- maybe??

Smith and Wesson: 
M&P

Springfield Armory: 
XDM 3.8

Now I know the H&Ks are da/sa and totally different than striker fired. I have only ever shot a Sig 226 and I enjoyed it, but its the only pistol I have ever fired other than a Kimber 1911 but im not looking at 1911s right now. 

Price matters but I wont settle on something because it is cheap. If I decide I absolutely do not like striker fired then I will alter the list and look at more da/sa. 

If by some miracle the range has all these to rent, I will be broke. 10 per gun. Thats $100 right there, not including ammo. I would rather narrow it down more and only rent a few, maybe 1 of each brand. I dont have any favorite caliber, 9mm or 40 s&w im fine with. 45ACP was hard for me to aim, probably anticipating the recoil but I will get used to it. The two 45s I was looking at are the HK45c and the Glock G30s. But I don't know if I want to start with a 45. What do you guys think I should try at the range? Any experiences with these? the HK are an easy $2-300 or more than the rest of these so I would have to absolutely love it but I have a feeling I wont know the difference between any of the guns other than the da/sa vs striker fire.

What should I be looking for? Comfort?

EDIT: I realized I should probably add that for now it will be a range gun but in the future It may be something I will carry. All will be compacts.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

of your choices - the glock 19
but for me 
a beretta 92fs or a SIG 226 for range and home
for pocket carry for CCW a SIG 938 or beretta NANO


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You have a good list there - you may well make up your mind without having to rent each and everything on your list... But, you will soon see what you like and dislike by trying out a few of them.

No one says this gun has to be the ONLY one you have the rest of your life. But, renting a few is usually the advice I give - otherwise, you will end up listening to someone else about THEIR favorite. I've owned many different brands and models over the years. My favorite handgun 10 years ago is not the same as my fav from 5 years ago. And, my current favorite is different as well. See what I am getting at.

Everyone on most forums knows me as a Beretta addict - I love the 92FS the most, after having so much experience with all sorts of brands. But, others don't like the Beretta.. Nothing wrong with that... That's why we have so many choices, like we do in car makes and models...

I'll bet that after you rent 3 or 4, you may have your mind made up. You can try others in the future - and maybe make up your mind as to what your second gun is...

Also, many people on a range will let ya shoot a few rounds thru their gun... I've done it, and allowed others to do it with my guns. SO, you may have some luck that way... Or, once you get your first one - you may have opportunities to try a few rounds thru some of the others on your list that you didn't get to yet...


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

You don't wanna go out and rent a mess of guns and shoot 'em all - you'll lose what you like/dislike about 'em. 
I'd suggest you rent no more than 2 or 3 -- shoot 'em take notes and then either score them on a 1-10 scale or just rank them 1,2,3. Then do it again with another 3. After you get through everything then eliminate the bottom third, shuffle the deck and do it again in different groups. I'll bet a favorite jumps up before you get done.
Trying to shoot 8-10 in one range session is nuts.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Beretta px4 storm 9mm for about $500ish bucks. It was my first so far, I'm happy I made it my first.

But looking for more!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tip said:


> You don't wanna go out and rent a mess of guns and shoot 'em all - you'll lose what you like/dislike about 'em.
> I'd suggest you rent no more than 2 or 3 -- shoot 'em take notes and then either score them on a 1-10 scale or just rank them 1,2,3. Then do it again with another 3. After you get through everything then eliminate the bottom third, shuffle the deck and do it again in different groups. I'll bet a favorite jumps up before you get done.
> Trying to shoot 8-10 in one range session is nuts.


That's really good advice!
I wish that I'd thought of it.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Feel free to steal it and use it -- I did. 
Stole it from Marsha -- really nice armoror (or however you spell it) at my range! 
That's the advice she laid on my wife when she was looking. Wife ended up with a P30.


----------



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

It's interesting to see your thought process on you first pistol purchase. I bought my first a scant 3 months ago and began with a longer barrel 22 target pistol to get me started. I branched out into a full size revolver and a polymer framed 9mm. 

I know me, and always change my mind as I grow into a new activity. I looked for used guns first and what was available was not much less than new so I bought a Ruger polymer for half the price of the H&K uspc you mention.

Sure enough I've come to realize I like the accuracy and feel of a full size pistol for the range like the beretta 92. I'm a small guy so I discovered carrying much more than a subcompact is tough to conceal for me. So the Ruger 9mm I began with is a compromise, not a great range or carry gun for me. The good news is it is a sellers market for used guns. 

Just food for thought... maybe someone on this forum lives near you and could meet you at a range. I posted on the Beretta forum about thinking about a 92fs - lo and behold a guy that lives 10 minutes from me offered to let me shoot the 5 berettas he owns.


----------



## Cyn (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. It really does help.
And there is no way I would be shooting all 10 at once. I rented 2 today, G19 and a XDM 9mm full size. G19 had noticable more recoil than the XDM but its a smaller pistol so I expected it. Found the G19 easier to aim however. Hated the 1911 style safety on the handle of the XDM, not sure if the compacts have it or not, will have to look into it.

I liked the tip that Tip mentioned. As far as those 2 go, the G19 wins. If only because of the 1911 style safety.

I don't know a few people who shoot but mostly shotguns and rifles. My brother has a Ruger SR9(c?). I will try that out when I go to see him. I saw the beretta PX4 at the range, for sale not rent. Looked like a nice gun but I was on lunch and didn't have time to ask to hold it. And I realize the H&K USP/P30 are expensive but I am a true believer in you get what you pay for. Not saying any of these $500ish guns that im looking at or cheap or anything but from past experience I learned that you are better off to buy once and cry once. Im sure it wont be my only purchase but it will be my only one for a few years, have a wedding to pay for then a house, etc etc. 

As far as the da/sa vs striker fire goes. I didnt really notice a huge difference in trigger performance from the ones i tried vs the Sig 226. So I think I am not going to worry about striker vs da/sa and just get whatever fits my hand nicely and I feel comfortable with.


----------



## Python (Mar 13, 2013)

My wife and I each have a Sig P220 .45 as our primary home defense weapons. We also each have several 1911s concealed in various parts of our home. For carry, I really like my Colt Defender .45, which is an "Officer" size 1911. Very accurate, reliable, and concealable.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

If you are undecided, do not, under any circumstances pick up, and hold the P30. You will be spoiled for anything else.

Oh, what the heck, go ahead, pick one up, it will be your friend for a long time. :smt038


----------



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

Cyn keep us posted on what you finally decide on:smt1099


----------



## Cyn (Mar 12, 2013)

I will keep you posted. As of right now, i crossed the H&Ks off the list only due to price. Decided I don't need anything to expensive right now. My fiance wants to get a rifle too, so i whatever i save on this pistol will go towards that. As of right now I am looking at Walther PPQ or if I can find one, CPO Sig 229. Then for a rifle it will have to be my fav, Springfield M1A(maybe socom). Once i get to mississippi i am going to get the handgun. So it will be a week until I am down there then need to shop around and see what if its in stock anywhere, if not I will find one online or put a order in for one.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah man, let us know what you want.

I'm trying to figure out my second man cannon to purchase. I'm leaning towards a glock .40 cal or a sig in .40 cal as well. sig is obviously more expensive, im sure i'll be happy with what I decide on!


----------



## chiltech500 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm glad to see you crossed off the H&K's. From my research I walk away believing that the more expensive guns ($800 and up) are for those who money is not a big deal or need the best accuracy. At $1000 you can't buy a real "target" pistol anyway. I love some Kimbers I've seen, but they are not worth $1100 to me.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Would you guys say that H&K's and Sig's are pretty much the same class of gun?

I dunno, I just feel theres a lot of "man cannons" out there from $500-600. Why spend an extra $300 when you almost could two of the $500 items.

Am I right or looking at this the wrong way?


----------



## Cyn (Mar 12, 2013)

From my research H&Ks are one of the top of the line combat guns. Super reliable and straight shooters. But then again I never hear anything bad about sigs. Both are good, Seals use Sigs so you know they are good.

But you are right LAGuy, at least imo. No need for the average joe to buy a top of the line combat pistol unless you are comfortable with finances and want one. 

Im looking real hard at the Walther PPQ and the P99as right now. They all shoot way straighter than I can


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cyn said:


> From my research H&Ks are one of the top of the line combat guns. Super reliable and straight shooters. But then again I never hear anything bad about sigs. Both are good, Seals use Sigs so you know they are good.
> 
> But you are right LAGuy, at least imo. No need for the average joe to buy a top of the line combat pistol unless you are comfortable with finances and want one.
> 
> Im looking real hard at the Walther PPQ and the P99as right now. They all shoot way straighter than I can


For the money I like the Beretta PX4's for a polymer frame hammer fire gun and the S&W M&P's for striker fire. I would also consider CZ for an all steel pistol. The CZ 75 P-01 tactical is an awesome gun.


----------



## Cyn (Mar 12, 2013)

CZs are definitely not off my list. I want to try out the PX4 and a M&P but I can't find a range that has the PX4 for rent. I can, and will, rent the M&P but Im not in a rush, wont be buying for a few weeks if I can even find anything in stock. Hopefully it will be a bit easier to find stuff in Mississippi but we will see.


----------



## Cyn (Mar 12, 2013)

So far the list of the guns I shot are: XDM 9mm(Full sized), M&P 9, Glock 19, Sig 229/226. Covers a lot of the guns on my list, the ones i cant find are Walther ppq, CZ 75B. I decided to not go for the HKs. Later down the road when I have more money to spend I will look into those, same with the Sigs. Trying to keep it around $600, probably less. Out of all of those, the one I shot the best was the G19. The M&P9 was a close second. MP9 felt the best in the hands but something about that G19 was nice. If it comes down to a G19 vs MP9 I would choose the G19 ( I am not a Glock fanboy, just judging how they felt/shot and how I shot them). When I get to Mississippi I will decide when I visit the gun shops and see what they have instock. I know I can't go wrong with either of those.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Cyn, I was serious about the HK P30S, but I have no issue with several other guns. Oddly enough, you hit on two of my other favorites. I have a Beretta PX4 Compact, and it is my alternate carry weapon to my P30S. The PX4 is a very accurate firearm and a fairly soft shooter, to me. The other favorite of mine is my CZ85B - The 85B is the ambi version of the CZ75. Another very accurate shooter, and a real joy to shoot. My CZ is completely stock, and I enjoy shooting it in IDPA. The only issue with the CZ is/was that I encountered numerous failures to eject (FTE) and failures to feed (FTF) in the first 200 rounds. I was almost ready to give up on it but people on the CZ forum connvinced me to stick with it, and now it shoots anything I put in it. (Ordinary CZs run $550-$650 when you can find them. Tacticals run close to $1,000) Good luck finding CZs, they are hard to find.

The PX4 Compact model had an ejector issue in the first production runs, but they corrected that merely by changing the recoil spring assembly. I got one of the early corrected units and have never had a misfeed in over 500 rounds. Just like my CZ, my Beretta shoots everything I put in it, and drops all my brass in a little pile about 3-4 ft from my feet. (PX4s at the last gun show were about $600)

All that said, I could not be happier with my P30S. The first time I picked one up I just knew I HAD to have one, eventually. Well, as luck would have it, the means came about and I acquired my P30. Shoots great, feels great, conceals great. Nows it's difficult to decide whether to strap on the P30 or the PX4 each day. (You already know about these, but yes, they are worth it - IMO)


----------

